# Happy Birthday faz!



## David Zemdegs (Dec 19, 2010)

faz turns 15 today and wont he be thrilled to see I started this thread (not!)
Happy birthday son:tu


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Faz!!! And remember to eat your vegetables and brush your teeth!!! =D


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Fartday Bihz! Remember to carrot the parrot and rot the pot with snot! Also, crocodiles is your not enemy with elk and moose letting the walrus loose and pointing at the goose.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 19, 2010)

its kinda sad, v cube suing dayan so close to ur b day
happy b day anyway


----------



## flan (Dec 19, 2010)

who is this faz guy? Why do we always end up wishing happy birthday to random cubers no ones ever heard of and never any of the fast guys like joey?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 19, 2010)

lolwtfanssi

Happy birthday fazzels.  <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> its kinda sad, v cube suing dayan so close to ur b day


I just had the biggest LOLWAT I've had in quite some time.
The reasoning behind this post amazes me.

Happy Birthday, Feerix!
(And I thought it was awkward when my dad "chats" with me on facebook when we're a few rooms away...)


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 19, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> its kinda sad, v cube suing dayan so close to ur b day
> happy b day anyway


CoughCough troll. V-cube didn't sue dayan, and either way it is totally unrelated to the topic. anyway, happy birthday faz.

Edit:



flan said:


> who is this faz guy? Why do we always end up wishing happy birthday to random cubers no ones ever heard of and never any of the fast guys like joey?


Yah, I know right. Like this faz guy, it's not like he's the wr holder for like a billion events or something.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Feliks!


----------



## Zyrb (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Faz!


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 19, 2010)

Broke the WR 3x3 single just in time for your big 15, huh? It was about time though. Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Broke the WR 3x3 single just in time for your big 15, huh? It was about time though. Happy Birthday anyway.


 Don't forget that average
and that other single
and that other average
and...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 19, 2010)

the other thingy.
Can't forget about the other thingy


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Feliks!


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Feliks.
I don't even say that to any of my FB friends so you should feel extra lucky.


----------



## NeuwDk (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Faz ;D Have a great day


----------



## Samania (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey you share a birthday with Uri Geller, the guy that could bend spoons with his mind.

anyway, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow.. I thought you were older... XD

anyway, Happy Birthday. Try not to cube so much.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

GIVE HIM LOTS OF CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Kidstardust (Dec 19, 2010)

happy birthday, perfect age to start dating with girls and retire from cubing...


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2010)

hey faz
I got u a present
pm me ur address (srsly)


----------



## skatemaster78 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Feliks.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Feliks! What cubes did you get for presents? ^_^


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh your birthday? didn't know sorry Happy Birthday!


----------



## Forte (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthdayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha, cool dad Faz


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the fastest speedcuber in Melbourne.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Faz


----------



## Erzz (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy birthday. What does the cake look like?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 20, 2010)

Permit?


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2010)

dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your dad made the thread for you <3


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 20, 2010)

joey said:


> hey faz
> I got u a present
> pm me ur address (srsly)


 
wtf what did you get me for my birthday?!?1?!


----------



## Toad (Dec 20, 2010)

Faz birfday 

Have a good day and all that yeah?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Feliks!!


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday WR holder^^


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

Meetup shoulda been today, David, you'll have to give him 20 cuber's worth of birthday punches 
Happy birthday.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

Did he see this thread yet? It feels lonely without a single comment from the B-day boy..=P


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 20, 2010)

happy feliks birthday


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 20, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> happy birthday, perfect age to start dating with girls and retire from cubing...


 THIS THIS THIS


----------



## fkuntag (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday faz...


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 20, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 20, 2010)

¡Feliz Cumpliaños!


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I thought Feliks was already 15 - my bad.


----------



## darkerarceus (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy B-day!
You share the same birthday with my dad. I'm gonna tell him that right now!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy bday.


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you deserve it. XD


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 20, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Happy Birthday, you deserve it. XD


 
Deserve a birthday... If only I had one of those?

Fazperson sad birthday (with free depressing birthday song)

Happy Birthday... HAAAppy birthday
People dying everywhere
peeeooople living in despair
Happy birthday.... happy birthday too you


----------



## riffz (Dec 20, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> happy birthday, perfect age to start dating with girls and retire from cubing...


 
Nah.


----------



## swanny (Dec 20, 2010)

> Happy Birthday to the fastest speedcuber in the *Universe*.



fix'd


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 20, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I thought Feliks was already 15 - my bad.


Its called bad journalism. I noticed that several articles mentioned that he was 15 - I guess its the same media that says Sarah Palin is intelligent and articulate....


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 20, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Its called bad journalism. I noticed that several articles mentioned that he was 15 - I guess its the same media that says Sarah Palin is intelligent and articulate....


 
Hahaha, yes, I very much agree.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2010)

He's not 15 where I come from.
(23:57:15)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> He's not 15 where I come from.
> (23:57:15)


 
No, it is, because he's been around for 15 years, regardless of timezone. If it's still the 19th of December for you, then Feliks was born on the 19th of December in your timezone


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 20, 2010)

Feliks got his present from the cube-gods yesterday. A perfect LL skip on 4x4x4, not even needing an AUF. The time was an embarrassing 33 seconds though. And no matter how hard he tried, he couldn't even sub2 a 6x6x6. It is obvious that he is getting to old for this ****!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Feliks!

I got you some WRs for your birthday! I payed big money for them, so I hope they last a while.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 20, 2010)

swanny said:


> > Happy Birthday to the fastest speedcuber in the Universe.
> 
> 
> fix'd



How do you know?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> No, it is, because he's been around for 15 years, regardless of timezone. If it's still the 19th of December for you, then Feliks was born on the 19th of December in your timezone


 
>technicality
>nope
>tried to make a funny
>nope


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2010)

Any denial of Feliks' skill is in direct violation the Cubing Honor Code, Volume D, Subsection C of the 21st Chapter, page 921 that clearly states: "Feliks."


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Its called bad journalism. I noticed that several articles mentioned that he was 15 - I guess its the same media that says Sarah Palin is intelligent and articulate....


 
It's called 'recognising age by year of birth not exact birth date' =p

Happy birthday!


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday fazrulz!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 20, 2010)

What the hell is the significance of the earth going around the sun 15 times anyway? Pretty arbitrary no?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I wonder... congratulations, another year of your life gone.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm..it's probably more of a Malaysian way of thinking to say your age based on the year you're born I guess. I know I always do that, but it also helps that I'm born in February =p


----------



## kdawg123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday [email protected]


----------



## BC1997 (Dec 20, 2010)

happy birthday faz,ejoy it to the full


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2010)

I think you mean mean "enjoyed".


----------



## Bubitrek (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## celli (Dec 20, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Faz, I heard your birthday was yesterday. I wonder how it went.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy birthday. I wanna see moar WR's. Moar. Moar. Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooar.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 20, 2010)

I suppose holding only 8 WR is just embarrassing low.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2010)

74 posts and none are from Feliks. OH THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING YOU ALL.

Softly.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday! 

wait, it's not your birthday anymore.


----------

